# Schwinn Lemon Cruiser



## Schwinny (Jul 25, 2021)

Finished another custom bike this weekend from the pile of bikes and parts I got a couple months ago. Its a 71' frame that was four colors and nothing else on it but rust. A heavyweight fork, real cruiser seat. Early 60's stem from a lightweight and a 60's crank/sprocket. Rims, hubs and handlebars are from a decrepit Murray. I wanted yellow but there were no yellow cruisers. I didn't want to go with the Heavy Duty yellow though so I got a custom chain guard decal to finish the deal.
Just rode it to the park this afternoon and it rides real sweet.
All the others Ive made have sold pretty quick and this one will be next.
I love making custom bikes.
This bike and all its parts were one step away from the scrap yard when I got them.
Now they will feel the breeze again for many more years to come and someone is going to cherish this bike.
Feels good.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2021)

Lemon Cruiser.. nice.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 26, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Finished another custom bike this weekend from the pile of bikes and parts I got a couple months ago. Its a 71' frame that was four colors and nothing else on it but rust. A heavyweight fork, real cruiser seat. Early 60's stem from a lightweight and a 60's crank/sprocket. Rims, hubs and handlebars are from a decrepit Murray. I wanted yellow but there were no yellow cruisers. I didn't want to go with the Heavy Duty yellow though so I got a custom chain guard decal to finish the deal.
> Just rode it to the park this afternoon and it rides real sweet.
> All the others Ive made have sold pretty quick and this one will be next.
> I love making custom bikes.
> ...



Is that powder coat , rattle can  or automotive paint? What was color? Really nice build


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks !
After a lot of trial and error over the years, I'v settled on a rattle can paint combo that works real well.

Rustoleum bonding primer (is sandable)
Montana colors has a VERY extensive color selection of low catalized acrylics (usually used for murals)
Krylon Fusion Clear which is a highly catalyzed acrylic
All together applied in the right way and time frame, they meld together to make a very tough "factory" finish.
Lemon Pledge on the seat for a finishing touch..... 😄


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 26, 2021)

You can't fool me! I know a repop bike when I see one! You must have bought that from Walmart and then removed the fenders!

Seriously though, nice job on the paint! That's got to be the cleanest rattle can paint job I've ever seen! It seriously looks factory fresh!


----------

